# Escape from Prison, to Paradise



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out my latest blog post on the SWC blog. They're fishing reports from a couple weeks ago. I posted it this afternoon.


http://skinnywaterculture.blogspot.com/2012/02/escape-from-prison-to-paradise.html


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

great read eric.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice job, keep it up. I love reading your stuff


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Hope to have more up soon.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job...Keep it up!


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet man. I always enjoy them keep it up.


----------

